# Tidy Cat Breeze Litter System



## fatcat4009 (Jun 26, 2004)

Just wanted to see if anyone had any recommendations on this? Does it work? How well do the cats take to it or use it? 

I currently run 3 litter boxes for my two cats. I use the standard clay Tidy Cat litter. I am looking for better urine smell control and less dust/tracking.

Any comments would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Fatcat


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

fatcat4009 said:


> Just wanted to see if anyone had any recommendations on this? Does it work? How well do the cats take to it or use it?
> 
> I currently run 3 litter boxes for my two cats. I use the standard clay Tidy Cat litter. I am looking for better urine smell control and less dust/tracking.
> 
> ...


I'd recommend clumping litter vs standard clay cat litter. It is a WORLD of difference.
I use Fresh Step Clumping litter, works great, it is a bit dusty but works beautifully!
I scoop twice a day, it helps with the odors, also if you have a hooded litter box that can trap odors if it isn't scooped on a regular basis. 
I use jumbo size for Tiger since he is a large Kitty.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't know about switching litter. I tried to change my kitty to the scoopable stuff and it did not go well. She fussed and fussed. I cleaned it every day but she fussed still. My Vet said some cat don't like the feel of the scoopable or they just don't like to change from what they are used to! I went back to clay and the fussing stopped. I am not saying not to try, this is just what I went through.


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

The Tidy Cats Breeze system isn't a clumping vs non-clumping type situation. It doesn't use a clay litter or any litter that absorbs or clumps.

The system uses a slotted bottom that permits the urine to flow into the lower section that contains a pad. I assume the pad is similar to the housebreaking pads for puppys. The pads absorb the urine and eliminate the odors. The filler, which appears to be a pelleted shape a little larger than the wood pellets in Feline Pine. They don't absorb anything though. The pellets just permit the flow of urine to fall down into the slots.

Pads come four to a package, with a suggested change once-a-week. The pellets are sufficient for a filling. Since they're too large to track, very little will end up being outside the box. They don't have to be discarded from clumping or urine-saturation. It's recommended that the filler be replaced once every month for sanitary reasons.

Beyond the investment in the box, which amounts to somewhat more than $30, you have the pads and pellets to maintain. Following their recommendations, it would require a purchase of them once every month, with about $5.00 for the pads, and about $7.00 for the pellets. That would mean monthly costs, once the box is purchased, should run about $12.00 a box.

Maintenance is just a matter of daily (I'd suggest at least twice) removing solid waste. About half way through the weekly pad use, you can turn it around 180 degrees, in case your cat uses the same area frequently. Then monthly replace the pellets.

I sounds easy. I've no hand-on experience though. I've only seen them in the stores and checked for experiences on the web. The Tidy Cats site offers some explanation of it.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I saw the Breeze in WalMart the other day. It looks like they are just using something like puppy pads to absorb the urine that passses through the pellets. The first thing I thought of was I was reading the box was that it might smell if you have to wait a whole week to change the pad. If you change more often it could get expensive.

I think it might be a waste of money.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Leazie said:


> I think it might be a waste of money.


My thought exactly. 
rcat


----------



## Dahlya (Mar 14, 2011)

I searched to see if you guys had any input on the Breeze Litter system and this old thread was about all that popped up. I thought this topic needed resurrecting, I have nothing but awesome things to say about it and if I can somehow help someone else out, I'd love to share my experience with it. I live in a guest house of sorts, in other words, a tiny space, and there's never a smell, you wouldn't even know I had a cat. 

It's sad to admit but this is a great system for someone who's lazy or just busy. I work and go to school full time, I volunteer about 25 hours a week and I have so many animals with so many different needs, there was just not enough hours in the day to deal with litter. Cleaning a litter box was just something that didn't happen often enough, which caused a stinky house, and in turn made me cranky. My mom picked it up for me, and it's the best present she ever gave me. 

I have found the pads last about 10 days, if you're a totally terrible catmom like I can be during finals week you can go 2 weeks. I have never had urine spill over or had to do anything more than pull out the tray dump the pad and stick a new one in. I do wipe it out just because I'm a bit of a clean freak with those safe animal wipes, but that's just me, there's a plastic liner on the bottom of the pad so urine does not come in contact with the tray.

As far as the pellets go, I change mine every six weeks, they don't smell and any that get messy stick to the poop and get scooped out. I don't scoop twice a day, I scoop twice a week, if she's lucky. As far as the pellets being tracked out, that doesn't happen, they can however be kicked out during overzealous burying, but they provide you with a splash guard, so to speak, which virtually eliminates that problem.

My cat took to it immediately, but she's pretty easy going. Though, I recently acquired a new feral kitten (6 months) and she took to it immediately, as well. I know not all cats are the same but cats seem to love clean and this thing is, they provide instructions on how to get your cat used to the texture. I didn't follow them, I just removed the old box and put the new one in, and she didn't seem any worse for the wear. 

As far as cost goes, if you add up the cost of litter per month its only a couple of bucks less than buying the disposables. If you stretch out the time between changes on the disposable, the cost is about the same. I really can see no reason for changing the pads weekly and the pellets once per month, as recommended by Purina, other than to increase their revenue. Honestly, changing it any more frequently than that you'll find is just wasteful.

I love this litter option, I'm not so sure Jett wouldn't have disowned my by now, if I hadn't switched over. Good luck if you plan on trying it 

-Dahls


----------

